# My Birthday Cigar Cake!!



## Mattbk718 (Oct 12, 2010)

My Birthday was December 3rd....family got a cake made for me...unbelievable.. I was shoked when I seen it. Im a stockbroker, so they made part of it like the New York Stock Exchange, the other part as a box of cigars...

ALL OF IT IS EDIBLE..you can eat the whole thing. I felt bad eating it, but I did.

Just wanted to share this awesomeness with you guys!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

That is some cool cake.
I always watch Cake Boss on tv. Love all those fancy cakes.
Happy Bday. arty:


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I wouldn't know weather to smoke or eat those cigars!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome cake, glad you decided to eat it! No matter how nice they are, cakes are made to be eaten!


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

cool stuff... I would have eaten it too.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice!
Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

hmmm, don't eat those Bengies...LOL


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Haha, O that's awesome! 
Happy belated Bday!


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

That looks amazing! Awesome Cake!


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

That was awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

That's great! Very much like something they would make on Ace of Cakes. How did it taste? I always wonder with those things. The primary purpose is obviously the appearance, but I wonder how much effort they put into actually making a tasty cake.


----------



## Mattbk718 (Oct 12, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> That's great! Very much like something they would make on Ace of Cakes. How did it taste? I always wonder with those things. The primary purpose is obviously the appearance, but I wonder how much effort they put into actually making a tasty cake.


It was basically made of 2 parts. One part was the NYSE building and cigar box. The other was the actual cake which was the foundation of the cake under all this. The first part is basically made of sugar and dough. Not too tasty. Taste like sugar and food coloring. The bottom part was made of chocolate mousse and some other stuff. The cool part is that the cigars were made of chocolate and had some sort of cream inside. Was good. But all these fancy cakes do look better then they taste.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

That is unreal! Awesome cake! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Krioni (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice. Happy belated birthday :bl


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

What a cake, it's awesome!
Vinnie


----------

